# Ruining my life



## ibsblows (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been suffering with ibs since i was 16 now im almost 21 and i can say its ruining my life. I used to love to travel and do outdoor activities but now I just cant. Doing simple things like just driving to school has become an issue. The feeling of sitting in a car with no chance of reaching a bathroom is overwhelming. I recently traveled to miami, fl and couldnt go around and see the city because of ab. pains and diarrhea. Just today, the second day of classes i had to make a detour to a mall to use to restroom and missed my class. I feel like this is taking away from enjoying the life i used to have. I dont know how to deal with it anymore. i changed my diet completely, i upped from 1 immodium to 2 a day, i sip pepto when i feel bad. I dont wanna seem like im crying but seriously I'm running out of ideas. All of the doctors ive ever visited have never gave me a diagnosis or any tips that i wasnt already doing. I am losing my mind


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well hon you are NOT losing your mind. I would _insist_ on a diagnosis from your Dr. And if he/she can't give you one... ask for a referral to a GI specialist so you can at least get an official diagnosis. Have you tried taking the imodium WITH your meals, you know.. as prevention?Also did you see the thread about calcium carbonate entitled "Linda's Calcium"? (It is thumbtacked to the top of the Diarhea Forum) That might help you and of course these are two great essays by our Dr. Bolen that you should read too:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/516And this one as well:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515


----------



## ibsblows (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for pointing me into the right direction. the doctors ive been seeing ran the typical test that people on the forum take with no results. i just assume that i have ibs-d because all of the symptoms fit. i will go out tomorrow and purchase that calcium pill to see if that helps. I've just been dealing with this for so long and becoming increasingly depressed. College should be the most exciting time of my life, but ibs has taken me in a different direction. i have failed classes by not being able to show up and missing exams/text/quizes/ect.. Its honestly ruining my life. I running out of money to go to the doctor to get the same response.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok but I would at the very least CALL the Dr and ask him to let you know what his best guess at a diagnosis is for you. He should be able to tell you SOMEthing official. You deserve a diagnosis and if he has run the tests... he should be able to make one.Now perhaps it is time to spend the money on different treatment options.... In my experience...Once a diagnosis is made... there really isn't a whole lot a Dr can do but guide on controlling/managing our symptoms. But he owes you a diagnosis.IBS doesn't have to ruin your College time... and you do not _have_ to fail.Try to use the calcium. And please use the imodium too. There is no harm in it. Whatever it takes to get the D managed is worth it. Use imagery & relaxation exercises to control any anxiety you may have. You must get this managed so that you can show up to class and exams etc. Let the people at College know about your condition. They may be able to set up different exam times or places or allow trips out to the bathroom. It is a medical condition... nothing to be ashamed of. So talk to your advisor.. and SOON.Also_ really *Read* _ the essays that I posted the links for above.


> College should be the most exciting time of my life


Not necessarily... it can be a very difficult time too, for many reasons. And for many people.. not just IBS'ers. I have found using the word "should" too often can get me into trouble with high expectations.... Everyone has challenges in College and maybe this is yours.


> becoming increasingly depressed


I would seriously consider getting this depression treated. Talk to someone at school. There should be a student assitance center to call and there might be a clinic there as well. Look into it as they know no college student is rolling in money so... it should be reasonable. But getting the depression treated may be the key to feeling better faster. There is help out there if you want it, so seek it. There are a multitude of things you can do to control your symptoms and anxiety... so try them. And you could be feeling so much better real soon!All the best & keep us posted!


----------



## ibsblows (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for the support i really appreciated it. As far as going back to the doctor i will do it soon because classes are a bit hectiv rite now. I went out to target yesterday and was only able to find this form of celtrate http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp...ELAID=314687060 not the purple and white box as described. will this do the same job or should i continue the search for the purple/white box? I just wanna say thanks for being so helpful BQ and for pointing me in the right directions. i cant explain how much it means to me.


----------



## Geethika (Nov 13, 2009)

I face lots of such problems. I suffer a lot sitting for a long time and I don't feel it comfortable. But I need to do so as it is my profession. Any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

IBS Yes try that kind of Calcium. It is the calcium carbonate and all you can do is try it. Here's hoping it helps you!


----------



## geetargal (Apr 4, 2010)

Try the calcium. I was in the same situation as you for years and thought there was no hope. I tried taking two calcium vitamins a day and the D is gone. It's helped me for about a month now. Even if it does stop helping me, I'll still be thankful for what little time I've felt semi-"normal"


----------



## geetargal (Apr 4, 2010)

This is what I love about this forum. Everyone here understands







I really hope the calcium works for you!!


----------

